# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay đi Nhật, giá rẻ, vé khuyến mại đi Nhật

## nguyethp89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ ĐI NHẬT

*Đại lý cấp 1, phòng vé Greencanal, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. Đặt vé, xuất vé 24/24h ->> call: 0946 894 805 hoặc 04 3724 6521 (giờ hành chính)*

*Hạng đặt chỗ N -> 600$ ++ (Khứ hồi < 14 ngày)
Hạng đặt chỗ H -> 700$ ++ (Khứ hồi 1 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ S -> 800$ ++ (Khứ hồi 3 tháng)*

Chúng tôi cam kết đem lại cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất. Với mong muốn mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng, đại lý vé máy có nhiều ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng :

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá cho những đoàn khách gồm nhiều người.
- Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho những khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho khách hàng mua vé, cung cấp đa dạng dịch vụ *bán vé máy bay trực tuyến.*

*Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 6521
Mobile: 0946 894 805 (Miss Kim Ngân)
Y!M: greencanaltour02/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn*

----------

